# Life changing experience today.



## Mr. Green (Apr 24, 2005)

Well, this story seems so incredible to me. Almost unreal....

I never visit the mall. But today, I decided that i was going to hang out at the mall and spend some money. (something I have RARELY ever done before). Anyways, I was shopping and had a few bags and I was walking through the mall and saw this man who had a display set up in the middle of the mall walking area. He was sketching on a piece of poster paper. I stopped at looked at his drawings because they were so amazing.

He had a piece of paper next to each drawing. This piece of paper said where he was from, how he became to be an artist, etc. I looked at the paper and the birthplace of this man caught my eye. Wow, same town I was born in. Also the same town my mom was born in and lived in for nearly 40 years. This town is about 6000km away from where I live though. So i thought it was strange that i should stumble across this. Anyways, we talked for about a half hour and, of course, he knew basically my whole family from back home. Went to school with my uncle and aunt, knew my mother and knew exactly where my house was in my hometown.

So i bought one of his sketches. It was a print of course.










A scene of the exact same area that my mom grew up in. Shes actually going to recognize this drawing. Its officially the greatest Mother's day gift I have ever bought.

Through talking to this man, I learned ALOT. He told me about how he was sick of working hard for a living and said, "there has to be an easier way." Then he devoted his life to sketching. Now he has made millions and is living the life of luxury in a small prarie town.

Lesson is: you want it, you can have it! Go get it.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Wow that really is an awesome mothers day gift! What are the odds 
I find it hard to believe though that you can make millions off sketching. Maybe by investing in real-estate on the side? hmmm...


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Interesting. Sorry I didn't see this post earlier.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

*Wow*; that is _fantastic_.

I am a good sketcher. Wonder if I could make millions at it? Maybe I should get to work!

Did you mom love the sketch? Tell us, please!

Star


----------



## Quiet_girl (Jun 23, 2005)

Cool story and very :int


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow, what a beautiful story. ; - ; amazing sketch.


----------

